# Onlinebücher oder -tutorials für Lotus Domino



## phantom22 (14. März 2002)

Hi @ll!

Kennt jemand ein deutsches Onlinebuch oder Onlinetutorial oder auch ne Referenz für Lotus Domino Designer 5 ?
Bitte dringend melden!

Vielen Dank!

phantom22


----------



## Piesbruhder (5. April 2002)

Ich weiß nicht obs dir hilft, aber auf
http://www.onlinelesen.de
gibts viele Computerbücher. Du kannst
ja mal gucken ob das richtige dabei ist.
(Obwohl ich das eher nicht glaube)

Hoffe ich konnte dir trotzdem helfen, bye!


----------



## phantom22 (5. April 2002)

*Danke.*

Hi Piesbruhder,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Die Seite ist gut und prima bestückt.

Thx,
phantom


----------

